# Part time work while traveling



## Maloneyk (Oct 25, 2011)

I am so excited for my 12 month adventure, but will need to work part time to support my traveling. I have business, apparel merch, and fashion design degrees and have managed a large retail store for two years out of school. Is it smart/ easy to find part time work in these fields where I could allow a couple weeks for travel? I wouldn't mind working with the locals at a surf shop or as an intern in marketing I just can't find too much information from anyone who has worked and traveled this way. I have the freedom to live anywhere and anyway for 12 months!


----------

